# Bosch Filter on 1.8T



## flybylatham (May 13, 2009)

I have a 1.8T Jetta. I just ordered a bulk of Bosch oil filters from ECS. VW calls for the 72150 filter, ECS sent me 72211 filters. The filters they sent me don't have the bypass valve. Any thoughts whether they are still usable on this engine? Could it cause potential problems?


----------



## flybylatham (May 13, 2009)

*Disregard*

Disregard my previous post. Got enough convincing from a few guys at a shop I go to. Put the correct oil filter in today. Anyone want 9 Bosch 72211 filters?


----------

